# Brand of Senior Food



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I feed my almost 11 year old the same food as I feed my two - 2 year olds which is Orijen - Regional Red (All Life Stages). He is doing very well on it....he's healthy, his coat is soft and full, his poos are good, etc. 

Oh, I should also note that all of my dogs are raw fed at supper so they only get kibble for breakfast. I also supplement them with salmon oil capsules, hip and joint formula and digestive enzymes. 

Have you had your boy checked by the vet to see if his lack of energy and dull coat are the result of a medical issue?


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

Laurie said:


> I feed my almost 11 year old the same food as I feed my two - 2 year olds which is Orijen - Regional Red (All Life Stages). He is doing very well on it....he's healthy, his coat is soft and full, his poos are good, etc.
> 
> Oh, I should also note that all of my dogs are raw fed at supper so they only get kibble for breakfast. I also supplement them with salmon oil capsules, hip and joint formula and digestive enzymes.
> 
> Have you had your boy checked by the vet to see if his lack of energy and dull coat are the result of a medical issue?


Thanks! He hasn't had a physical in a while, so we need to take him to see if there's anything wrong. He's my mom's dog. I moved in with her 7 months ago. He never really got a lot of exercise before I moved home, but he LOVES to fetch, so I do that with him once a day. He can run to get the ball, but seems to just lay around all day, otherwise. I recently got a Golden pup, now 10 months old, so it REALLY seems like he's a lot more tired with her around. Maybe I'm just comparing him to her. She is VERY active, so he seems really tired compared to her.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My 11 year old was eating Canidae ALS, but is now on TOTW.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My 10-year-old eats Acana Senior.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

It may not be the food; please have his thyroid checked, as dull coat and lack of energy can both be symptoms of hypothyroidism.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

It is very hard to admit that they are becoming Seniors. 

I recently changed my 8 and my 9 year old to Senior food and it was almost as sad as Grandma going into a Nursing Home. 

I turned out to be a really good move. They both dropped their "love handles" right away. I guess it is almost time for me to be on a Sr. food too!  

I feed Nutro Large Breed Sr because of the Glucosamine and Chondroitin. I don't have any issues but I don't want any either.


----------



## amandanmaggie (Jan 31, 2011)

desi.n.nutro said:


> It is very hard to admit that they are becoming Seniors.
> 
> I recently changed my 8 and my 9 year old to Senior food and it was almost as sad as Grandma going into a Nursing Home.
> 
> ...


 
LOL...you're funny! Thanks for the sugguestion! My mom says she may join you on the senior food, too.  Ha.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My vet doesn't like senior food. Thinks it substituted carbs for protein and nutrition. We have always stuck with our All Stages Nature's Variety.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

I give Blue Buffalo Life Longevity for Mature Dog to both my 12-year old Golden and 14-year lab mix, starting a few months ago. After about several weeks, I did notice marked improvement in their coat.

I have tried other senior food, and find as long as the protein level is below 20%, it would result in dull coat.


----------



## kingman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Precise Plus Adult canine*

My 11 yr old has been eating this since she was a little critter but l add fruit to her breakfast and for dinner l add carrots, broccali, chicken and flavored rice.
Not to mention she shares everything that l eat except Mexican food which does her in.

But lately she skips breakfast unless l'm eating and then she joins in.

I did notice that since she hit 10yrs old that if her food didn't have a strong aroma she would just pass on it. 

And she will only drink fresh water with ice cubes unless she has no choice. Plus if she doesn't finish her meal she will not touch it ever again.

It's so sad to see them get older.

Alan


----------



## michelleeroro (Jun 24, 2011)

My male golden (almost 11!) is on Chicken Soup for the Dog's Soul Senior. 
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul dry dog food products

It is all natural, we switched him over to this brand awhile ago after the pet food scares. I don't think you can get it in supermarkets, we go to a local pet food store which carries it. He liked the adult formula and has no problem with the senior formula. 

He is also on free choice food and has been his whole life, at his maximum weight he was all muscle at 83 lbs (that was a few years ago.. we live on a farm and he used to run at minimum 5 miles a day, constantly on the go patrolling all of our property!). He lost a significant amount of weight since then and been through more than most dogs, but he is happy and healthy at 63 lbs. Even at his age and condition he still has drive left in him!


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

*Food & your Golden*

Could be a thyroid problem. Lethargic & dull hair and/or loss.


----------

